# SSG Paddle-Shifter and UUC UBBK Performance on the Track



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

I attended a BMW Driving School at the Willow Springs raceway in CA this past weekend. I autocross a lot, and finally decided to hit the track. Talk about fun. A much larger track, speeds twice as fast, and no working! There were some small classes to attend to go over traction, steering, and track basics, but not much I didn't already know. This being my first time, I opted to be a part of the Novice group. However, with my autox experience, I found myself passing everyone in my group  .

Anyways, I found the paddle-shifting to be *absolutely invaluable*. At the higher speeds, it felt so good to be able to shift, while both of my hands were at the 3-9 position. Vince installed the SSG paddles on my wheel such that it was comfortable for my hand size. On this course, once you got going, you were shifting between 3rd and 4th. I drove the car in Manual mode the whole time. The Dinan software prevents the car from upshifting at all - it'll just bounce off the limiter. I could focus on steering and simply flick the buttons to shift when needed. In the end, I found that with the help of the paddles, the Steptronic transmission was no hindrance to the performance on the track whatsoever.

As for the brakes, this particular course isn't too hard on brakes, but I will tell you that when I needed them, they worked great! After repeated use, the brakes NEVER felt mushy or any less than when I started. The stopping power was EXCELLENT and with every run, I felt confident that I could brake smoothly and effectively. This is important, especially when you're slowing down from 120mph trying to go into a turn. And with the nice red calipers, I look really good doing it  .

So, whether you're into modding for performance or looks, I can honestly and highly recommend either of these :thumbup: . Later this week, I'll try to post an in-car video of my laps around the track. Here are a couple pics of me:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

It was nice seeing you at the track, Shinobi. The addiction has begun!


----------



## WhatApex?!? (Nov 6, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *It was nice seeing you at the track, Shinobi. The addiction has begun!  *


Yup, It's all over... Hide the checkbooks and credit cards!

Are you going to attend the Cal Speedway event that's coming up in the next couple of months? It's a great track and

So what other mods do you have in that car? It looks nice.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

WhatApex?!? said:


> *
> 
> So what other mods do you have in that car? It looks nice. *


Click on his signature pic to go to his website and get more info.  The car's definitely modded, and in a very tasteful way. :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Congrats....and beautiful car!:thumbup:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

damn your car looked way too clean! haha! nice ride man!

Love those SSR Comps, I can't wait to get mine!! 

--Andrew


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Not to forget Albert has these too!


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *It was nice seeing you at the track, Shinobi. The addiction has begun!  *


Yea, that's what I'm afraid of. I'm already thinking about going to the CA Speedway event and for sure I'm going to go to Laguna Seca in November. This is more fun than autocrossing, but its alot more expensive too. I'm going to continue to do both, but I'll probably autox more than track.


----------

